# How to get Disney ROFR waiver?



## thegortons (Oct 29, 2009)

It looks like I have finally found a buyer for my DVC points.  Does anyone know what the process is to submit the information to Disney to get their ROFR waiver?  Is there a form to fill out?  If so, where (or from whom) could I get one?  Does just submitting an e-mail work?  If so, to whom?

Thanks,
Lloyd


----------



## icydog (Oct 29, 2009)

thegortons said:


> It looks like I have finally found a buyer for my DVC points.  Does anyone know what the process is to submit the information to Disney to get their ROFR waiver?  Is there a form to fill out?  If so, where (or from whom) could I get one?  Does just submitting an e-mail work?  If so, to whom?
> 
> Thanks,
> Lloyd




I sold my BWV property by myself a few years ago. I used a title company called Timeshare Title and More. They specialize in DVC transfers. They took care of the whole thing. And the seller pays for closing so it is doubly easy for you.


----------

